# California Weekly Hay Report



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

California Weekly Hay Report

Tons FOB: 9,208 Last Week: 5,460 Last Year: 13,582
Tons Delivered: 9,540 Last Week: 5,050 Last Year: 7,650
Year to Date FOB: 82,615 Last Week: 73,407 Last Year: 167,731
YTD Delivered: 52,635 Last Week: 43,095 Last Year: 103,205

Northern California: Tons FOB Barn/Stack: 2,050 Tons Delivered: 3,160
Compared to last week, Premium and Supreme Alfalfa steady to weak. Demand
remains light and supply light. Fair and Good Alfalfa steady to weak. Demand
very light and supply moderate. Retail and stable hay steady. Demand light to
moderate and supply moderate. Rain and snow over most of the areas this past
week, however there were a few areas that didn't get much of anything. Another
front is suppose to move through this coming weekend and into next week.

Tons Price Wtd Avg Last Year Wtd Avg
Petaluma Delivered prices
Alfalfa (Organic) Domestic Cattle
Good 100 208.00-208.00 208.00
Alfalfa Domestic Cattle
Supreme 150 215.00-255.00 235.00
Premium 50 245.00-250.00 247.50
Fair 150 180.00-190.00 186.67

Escalon - Merced - Modesto - Turlock Delivered prices
Alfalfa Domestic Cattle
Supreme 585 182.00-215.00 189.62
Premium/Supreme 25 220.00-220.00 220.00
Good 1,100 150.00-168.00 158.91 235.00-245.00 242.00
Fair 450 145.00-155.00 147.17 215.00-215.00 215.00
Alfalfa Retail/light<110 lb bales
Premium 50 230.00-240.00 235.00
Beardless Wheat Domestic Cattle
Good 200 100.00-115.00 110.00
Sudan Domestic Cattle
Good 100 112.00-114.00 113.00

Northern - Intermountain Areas FOB prices
Alfalfa (Organic) Domestic Cattle
Premium 25 235.00-235.00 235.00
Fair 125 200.00-220.00 216.00
Alfalfa Domestic Cattle
Supreme 100 180.00-180.00 180.00
Premium 50 170.00-170.00 170.00
Good 50 145.00-145.00 145.00
Fair 150 125.00-125.00 125.00
Meadow Grass Retail/light<110 lb bales
Premium 25 220.00-220.00 220.00 225.00-225.00 225.00
Timothy Retail/light<110 lb bales
Premium 25 260.00-260.00 260.00
Good/Premium 125 240.00-240.00 240.00

Tracy-Patterson-Stockton Areas FOB prices
Alfalfa Domestic Cattle
Supreme 25 200.00-200.00 200.00
 Good 200 135.00-135.00 135.00 220.00-220.00 220.00
Fair 125 130.00-140.00 132.00 200.00-200.00 200.00

Sacramento Valley FOB prices
Alfalfa Domestic Cattle
Supreme 75 170.00-170.00 170.00
Premium 25 190.00-190.00 190.00
Fair 50 135.00-135.00 135.00
Alfalfa Retail/light<110 lb bales
Premium 350 200.00-230.00 210.71 200.00-220.00 212.20

Other hay: 200 Tons:
Escalon - Merced - Modesto - Turlock:
Domestic Cattle Supreme Alfalfa rain damage 200 tons 160.00 Delivered.

Central California: Tons FOB Barn/Stack: 2,815 Tons Delivered: 4,955
Compared to last week, Premium and Supreme Alfalfa steady to weak. Demand
light and supply light, however seeing few loads of new hay coming up out of
Imperial Valley. Fair and Good Alfalfa steady to weak in very limited test.
Demand very light and supply moderate. Retail and stable hay 5.00-10.00 lower
in light test. Demand light and supply moderate. Rain moved through the areas
this past week with possibly more rain over the weekend and on into next week.

Tons Price Wtd Avg Last Year Wtd Avg
South-Central Coastal Areas Delivered prices
Alfalfa Domestic Cattle
Good 100 160.00-160.00 160.00
Alfalfa Retail/light<110 lb bales
Premium 175 270.00-280.00 271.43 245.00-265.00 253.57
Good/Premium 100 250.00-250.00 250.00
Forage Mix Retail/light<110 lb bales
Premium 125 270.00-300.00 276.00 250.00-250.00 250.00
Oat Retail/light<110 lb bales
Premium 25 250.00-250.00 250.00
Orchard Retail/light<110 lb bales
Premium 50 375.00-375.00 375.00
Timothy Retail/light<110 lb bales
Good/Premium 125 300.00-300.00 300.00

Tulare-Visalia-Hanford-Bakersfield Delivered prices
Alfalfa Domestic Cattle
Supreme 225 185.00-190.00 187.22 250.00-262.00 257.60
Premium/Supreme 680 170.00-170.00 170.00
Good 50 160.00-160.00 160.00
Alfalfa Retail/light<110 lb bales
Premium 50 240.00-240.00 240.00
Oat Domestic Cattle
Good 100 125.00-125.00 125.00
Sudan Domestic Cattle
Fair 150 105.00-105.00 105.00

Kern County FOB prices
Alfalfa Domestic Cattle
Fair/Good 450 135.00-135.00 135.00
Alfalfa Retail/light<110 lb bales
Premium 50 230.00-230.00 230.00 220.00-220.00 220.00
Good/Premium 50 170.00-170.00 170.00
Alfalfa Stable/heavy>115 lb bales
Good/Premium 50 190.00-190.00 190.00
Forage-Three Way Mix Retail/light<110 lb bales
Premium 50 220.00-220.00 220.00

Los Banos-Dos Palos-Merced FOB prices
Alfalfa (Organic) Domestic Cattle
Good 100 158.00-158.00 158.00
Alfalfa Domestic Cattle
Supreme 260 170.00-180.00 176.15
Premium/Supreme 500 135.00-135.00 135.00
Good 900 145.00-145.00 145.00 230.00-230.00 230.00
Fair 80 135.00-135.00 135.00
Beardless Wheat Domestic Cattle
Good 100 100.00-100.00 100.00

Southern California: Tons FOB Barn/Stack: 4,343 Tons Delivered: 1,425
Compared to last week, Premium and Supreme Alfalfa steady in light test.
Demand light and supply light to moderate as producers will be laying down quite
a bit of new crop hay this weekend and on into next week.  Fair and Good Alfalfa
steady to weak in limited test. Demand very light and supply moderate. Retail
and Stable hay steady to weak. Demand light and supply moderate.

Tons Price Wtd Avg Last Year Wtd Avg
Chino-Los Angeles-San Diego Delivered prices
Alfalfa Domestic Cattle
Supreme 50 165.00-165.00 165.00 235.00-240.00 239.00
Fair 500 135.00-135.00 135.00
Alfalfa Retail/light<110 lb bales
Premium 475 215.00-270.00 250.00 230.00-250.00 241.67
Good/Premium 25 250.00-250.00 250.00
Alfalfa Stable/heavy>115 lb bales
Good/Premium 50 205.00-215.00 210.00 220.00-220.00 220.00
Bermuda Stable/heavy>115 lb bales
Good/Premium 50 205.00-220.00 212.50
Forage Mix Retail/light<110 lb bales
Premium 150 255.00-285.00 270.00 230.00-250.00 244.14
Orchard Retail/light<110 lb bales
Premium 25 350.00-350.00 350.00 250.00-310.00 280.00
Orchard/Alfalfa Mix Retail/light<110 lb bales
Premium 25 310.00-310.00 310.00 240.00-240.00 240.00
Timothy Retail/light<110 lb bales
Premium 25 405.00-405.00 405.00 340.00-340.00 340.00
Wheat Straw Domestic Cattle
Good 50 95.00-95.00 95.00

Blythe - Parker FOB prices
Alfalfa Retail/light<110 lb bales
Premium 175 190.00-200.00 195.71 205.00-220.00 209.33
Good/Premium 25 170.00-170.00 170.00 190.00-190.00 190.00
Alfalfa Stable/heavy>115 lb bales
Good/Premium 50 188.00-188.00 188.00 185.00-185.00 185.00
Bermuda Retail/light<110 lb bales
Premium 25 200.00-200.00 200.00 150.00-150.00 150.00
Sudan Domestic Cattle
Fair 150 60.00-60.00 60.00

Imperial Valley FOB prices
Alfalfa Domestic Cattle
Supreme 275 130.00-135.00 132.73 200.00-213.00 203.18
Premium/Supreme 268 115.00-130.00 119.93
Premium 475 115.00-130.00 124.47 195.00-195.00 195.00
Good 275 110.00-120.00 115.45 180.00-185.00 183.62
Fair 500 95.00-95.00 95.00
Alfalfa Retail/light<110 lb bales
Premium 175 180.00-205.00 190.00 205.00-210.00 207.20
Alfalfa Stable/heavy>115 lb bales
Good/Premium 150 170.00-180.00 176.67 195.00-205.00 202.73
Bermuda Export
Good 200 100.00-100.00 100.00
Bermuda Retail/light<110 lb bales
Premium 100 185.00-185.00 185.00 150.00-165.00 160.38
Bermuda Stable/heavy>115 lb bales
Good/Premium 50 170.00-185.00 177.50


----------

